# Anchor Bass Club 2016 Schedule



## Rewman87 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANCHOR BASS CLUB -2016 
February 6	Tribble mill park
February 20	Sandy Creek Park
March 5	        Bear creek
March 19	        Black Shoals
April 2	        Varner
April 16	        Fort Yargo
April 30	        Hard Labor Creek
May 14	        Cedar Creek
June 4	        Bear Creek

ï‚§	Pay upfront for all tournaments 
ï‚§	$20 membership per person for the year. At the end of the year the membership will be split 50% for big fish of the year and 50% for most team weight total for the year.
ï‚§	7 hour tournament time 7am – 2 pm(unless told other wise )
ï‚§	$ 20 per person per tournament - $40 per boat
ï‚§	$ 180 per person for the year - $360 per team(Doesn’t include membership fees)
ï‚§	$ 20 per boat big fish side bet at each tournament (optional)           
ï‚§	Pro-rating will be available till the 5th tournament (April 2nd) after the 5th tournament no one else will be able to enter.
ï‚§	If you enter after the first tournament your team will be pro-rated for the remainder of the year. 
o	For example if you start March 5th it will cost $140 per person or $280 per boat. (Doesn’t include membership fees)
                                     Club Rules
1. Boats can use electric motors ONLY!!!
2. All Georgia game laws and lake rules will apply.
3. All lake and parking fees are the anglers’ responsibility.
4. All livewells and coolers will be checked before each tournament.
5. 5-fish limit. No more than 6 fish allowed in livewell at anytime.
6. 12” minimum length.
7. All fish will be measured with the mouth closed and tail pinched.
8. All fish will be weighed on the same set of scales.
9. 3 Dead fish limit. 4oz per dead fish will be deducted from anglers total weight.
10. Short fish penalty will cost your team your biggest fish. You must ask for measurement BEFORE you weigh in.
11. Only one line per fisherman is allowed in the water at any one time.
12. No trolling, No stringers, and No alcohol.
13. Artificial baits only.
14. If no fish are caught or inclement weather forces a no contest, monies will roll over to makeup date or to the next tournament.
15. 100 ft courtesy buffer must be maintained between boats unless boats are in agreement. 
16. You may use substitute anglers as long as one of the original team anglers are present.
17. Late to weigh in penalty will be 1 lb. for every minute you’re late. After 15 minutes you will be disqualified. If you have boat trouble, notify someone ASAP.
18. All rules and disputes will be finalized by the president and/or vice president.
President: Casey Adams 
Phone # (706) 296-7866


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jan 21, 2016)

How many do you expect at bear creek on March 5th? Just curious because I think there are a few other clubs there that day.


----------



## Rewman87 (Jan 27, 2016)

I should have between 5 - 10. I thought I checked every other club that was posted at the time and didn't see any tourneys that day sorry if I missed one.


----------



## MYoung (Feb 8, 2016)

What kind of turn out did y'all have on Saturday?


----------



## Rewman87 (Feb 8, 2016)

We only had 4 boats but we plan on having 8 boats by the bear creek tournament. Are you interested in joining I have spots available. Just don't want to have more than 15 boats.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2016)

So you are wanting the entire season of entry fees up front?


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think it will be a problem. We usually have less than 10 boats ourselves. It's a big ol lake.


----------



## Rewman87 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes I pro rate the entry fees determining on your first tournament. But the reason I do that is where we will have a consistent payout and boats


----------



## Rewman87 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sat tournament at sandy creek will be from 9:15-4pm due to the gate not opening till 9. Thanks


----------



## Rewman87 (Feb 20, 2016)

Had a great weigh-in at sandy creek today . Congrats to Troy and Dakota Parnell for there impressive 19.13 pound sack. Big fish was 7.2.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 20, 2016)

Thats a good sack anytime, but a wow sack at sandy creek! congrats Dakota and Troy


----------

